# Bluetooth headsets



## slayher

So the wife uses her BT extensively at home. When taking care of the 6 little ones not being tied to a phone on her shoulder is a huge help.
Here is the issue, every BT we have tried so far starts to get fuzzy/static-y once you get about 4ft from the phone. So i am looking for suggestions on BT headsets that work well at a distance.

The ones we have tried so far:
Motorola H17
BluAnt Q2
Jawbone Icon
Jawbone Era

Let me know what you have found (if any) that seem to have a good response to distance. Thanks guys!


----------



## Awodzenski

I have the motorola s10 and they work at 15 to 20ft plus. I will leave my phone in my room and walk down stairs to the other side of my house with no problems.


----------



## shay d. life

I have a Jawbone Prime and a Blueant Q1, both older and both work great.


----------



## psycho

I have the jaw bone icon and I have been inside a store on a call and realized I left my phone in the truck..


----------



## dickenam

Shay D. Life said:


> I have a Jawbone Prime and a Blueant Q1, both older and both work great.


I have a Prime as well that I use at work, solid 12ft+ radius and I'm clear.


----------



## j3.cole

Just want to share my latest purchase , worth every penny....

I am currently sitting at my pc with over sized headphones, listening to Pandora (wireless).

The bluetooth is connected to my pc, and at the same time connected to my phone in case a call or text comes in. This Samsung features a multi-device function and an anti-echo feature, which is great for those pesky phone calls. Any 3.5mm jack can be used, from headphones to an audio cable into your surround sound stereo at home and even your stock radio in the car.
I highly recommend this Bluetooth device. Plus the price is just right!

I went at least 30+ feet with ease

http://www.cellularb...h-Headset-Black

*Samsung HS3000 Stereo Bluetooth Headset | BHS3000NBACSTA*
www.cellularboys.com
The Samsung HS3000 stereo Bluetooth headset is a convenient, clip-on communication and entertainment device for people on the go.


----------



## Miklis

Rocketfish from Best Buy are epic I get a good 25-30 ft away before it cuts out

http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=9246862&pid=1218068108153

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## regidk

Unique sound technology, the appearance of highly personalized, compact and practical,http://www.eiemall.com/DACOM-F36-New-Arrivals-bluetooth-headphones-can-listen-to-song-33911.htm?sid=561 too excited


----------

